# New Member



## Jose Arriaga (Jul 6, 2020)

New Member from Owatonna, Minnesota Lodge #33


----------



## Chaz (Jul 7, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 8, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 10, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 16, 2020)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## Keith C (Jul 20, 2020)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## Bro Sony (Jul 24, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------

